# AKC Malinois Litter Expected February 8, 2011



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

*E'Riddick des Ombres Valeureux **x Nierlenders Hera*

Riddick: young, very large and powerful, big biter and very fast. In training for French Ring. OFA Prelim'd Good

Hera: medium sized, dominant, civil edge. OFA Excellent, Elbows normal

First time breeding for both dogs. 

http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/7959/Richard-Warren-(AKC)

Contact Danielle: [email protected] by phone: (610) 812-2311
or Rich: [email protected]


----------



## Richard Warren (Sep 28, 2008)

*9 Healthy Pups Born*

*6 Males*

*3 Females*

--------------------------------

3 Males Still available!

Contact Danielle for more information (610) 812-2311

-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

